# Secondhand Laptop



## JoT

*Secondhand Laptop*


View Advert


Wanted a secondhand laptop computer preferably with Word and Excel, larger screen, disk capacity and speed not an issue.

It is for a dear old friend who has fallen on hard times will be used for internet browsing, emails mainly

Will pay up to £200




*Advertiser*

JoT



*Date*

07/30/22



*Price or Trade Value*

200.00 GBP



*Category*

Wanted


----------

